# G+ Orange Gears



## Slotstruck (May 2, 2006)

Hi All,

I am looking at beefing up some of my older G+ chassis so that I can make some of my older F1's more competitive against some of the newer Super G+ chassis. Obviously I can do Tires, Magnets and Armatures, but I was wondering as to the feasibility of the crown and pinion gears; do the orange versions offer different gear ratios over the stock grey ones? What is so good about the orange gear versions? Apologies if this does appear elsewhere on the site, but I haven't been able to find anything on this after several searches, other than to a vague reference that the orange ones may offer greater strength, but I haven't been able to verify this elsewhere.
Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Steve, I think the gear ratio is the same although the colors are different.
I think the magnet strength and a hotter armature were the prime difference.
I don't really know, but that is my hypothesis.
now, we shall hear from others! 
LOL


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

alpink said:


> Steve, I think the gear ratio is the same although the colors are different.
> I think the magnet strength and a hotter armature were the prime difference.
> I don't really know, but that is my hypothesis.
> now, we shall hear from others!
> LOL


I have a large collection of original G+ and you are correct about armature and magnets that came on the Aurora SUPER G+. The orange gears are actually a weak point of this chassis. The orange crown gears tend to break easily and the orange pinion tends to start slipping on the post over time. Better stick with the black gears for racing. Also, another tip, if you can find the second generation Aurora G+ snap axle chassis that does not have orange gears and magnets, they have similar stronger magnets and a hotter armatures than the Generation 1 G+ and are similar to the Aurora Super G+ w/orange magnets and gears.


----------



## Slotstruck (May 2, 2006)

Many thanks to both of you for your replies, much appreciated.

Steve


----------

